# Australian Tow Bar



## Portuguese (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm in the process of ordering a tow bar from parry nissan - it seems the towbar package available in australia does not require any cutting of the rear bumper and it has a cleaner look than the one available in canada. Anyone think there may be problems installing an Australian tow bar on a canadian x-trail?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Portuguese said:


> I'm in the process of ordering a tow bar from parry nissan - it seems the towbar package available in australia does not require any cutting of the rear bumper and it has a cleaner look than the one available in canada. Anyone think there may be problems installing an Australian tow bar on a canadian x-trail?


That's correct, the Aussie (or I should say, the one marketted in Australia) towbar does not require any cutting of the bumper.

As for legality, am not sure, it depends on what type of trailer connections you have in Canada, plus if the road traffic authority in Canada requires it to be certified (as we have here).

Also, am not sure if the wiring loom at the back is the same as what you have in Canada, but this I guess can be changed to suit.

It's quite a heavy item, so make sure you get the quote for postage/shipping first, as it could cost you a fortune.

I have posted some pics of the towbar in THIS thread (see post #15)

You also need to consider the availability of the accessories suited to the Australian towbar in Canada and am sure you'll find-out there aren't many, so you gonna have to keep ordering stuff from Australia to suit the imported towbar. (just an advice)

If you need any further info. let me know.


----------

